# Any Amateur or Pro Photographier Here?



## Azyiu (Sep 15, 2006)

Besides playing my guitars, my biggest hobby is photography. I am just wondering if there is any other member here into photography like myself? I would love to share experience or perhaps learn a few things from each other here.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 15, 2006)

I enjoy taking pictures does that count?


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 15, 2006)

Sure, why not? It would be "schawing" if you or anyone here is into D-SLR photography too!

EDIT: I guess to be more specific, I would love to learn more about using filters. I have some basic down, but I never considered I know enough to go it alone.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmm, I like to take pictures. Check the journals link in my sig, latest entry should be some very nice pics I took.


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, Karl, your Romania pics look pretty cool... too bad the weather doesn't look that great, huh? Europe is one place I really want to visit soon! BTW, check out some of my works on my website too.

EDIT: I just now realized I mis-spelled _Photographer_!!! Damn!!!


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 15, 2006)

I dont have a serious camera or even a camera at this time. I'd like to get a 5 Mega Pixel Nikon.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 15, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> too bad the weather doesn't look that great, huh?



The weather was great actually. I blame my camera though.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 15, 2006)

I shot weddings and bands professionally for about 5 or 6 years. Mostly film though, because it was right out of high school when digital didn't really exist like it does today. 

I bet some of you whipper snappers don't remember those days, do ya?  

I recently shot a wedding in Vegas (a real wedding, not a Vegas 5 minute wedding) with a Canon 20D, and boy is it easier doing it with digital. I almost considered going back into it, but I have very little time as it is for music, and that would suck up more of it.


----------



## Buzz762 (Sep 15, 2006)

http://fadingtoblack.deviantart.com/

Most of my gallery is photography. I don't take it anywhere near as seriously as I should. There's some crap stuff in there that I thought was cool at the time and many shots that I could have improved by simply tilting the camera slightly or getting into a better position to take the shot. My mom seems to enjoy my photography though. She's got some huge assed macro shot of some horderves that I took at her graduation party hanging in our dining room.

Anyways, these are my favorites that I have done:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/8417778/?qo=61&q=by:fadingtoblack+sort:time+-in:scraps
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18935240/?qo=11&q=by:fadingtoblack+sort:time+-in:scraps
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18162080/?qo=12&q=by:fadingtoblack+sort:time+-in:scraps
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18162028/?qo=13&q=by:fadingtoblack+sort:time+-in:scraps


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 15, 2006)

I took a photography course last year in highschool and i got pretty hooked on it. My teacher was pushing me to apply to art school. I kinda had an off phase over the summer but i'm starting to get back into it again. I might even be showign some work at an art gallery locally.
But all my work has been film thus far and I don't yet have a scanner. Looking to buy a D-SLR like a Nikon D50 in the next month or two.

I'm not too familiar with a lot of the technical stuff. My course was just introductory, but I'm hoping to maybe take another course some time and learn a lot more.


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 15, 2006)

i love taking pictures, its just so hard to find the time these days what with work college and band stuff  , heres a few choice pics of mine  :


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 15, 2006)

Interesting, we actually have quite a few photographers here on SS.  

Yeah, like Jeff said, it is easier to do thing with a D-SLR nowadays. I started off playing around about 15 years ago with a film one. After a few cameras, I am not a big fan of Canon and am currently using a 30D. 

@ Shadowgenesis, although the Nikon D50 is a pretty good, camera, personally I just prefer Canon's. Somehow I found images taken by Canon's tend to be more well balanced in many aspect, and I can tell the white balance on Canon's also tend to be more faithful too. A buddy of mine, who is a long-time Nikon fan, recently switched over to Canon for those reasons I just mentioned. Of course, be your own judge and find a camera that suits you best. Good luck.

Check out my little gallery and drop me some comment too: http://azyiu.deviantart.com

@ Mr.S, is that a monkey standing on the edge in your 4th picture?


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 16, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> @ Mr.S, is that a monkey standing on the edge in your 4th picture?



actually its more bizarre than a monkey....






what can i say... theres a lot of students in cambridge


----------



## rummy (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm new to photography.


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! Amazing stuff, dude. Marco photography is what I wanted to get into next, but it will cost me some money to get a marco lens... so until I am not as broke, it will still remain a dream hasn't realized.

Oh, BTW, rummy, no one bother to check out the NBA thread all of a sudden, now go post something! 

@ MR.S, where the hell did they skin that monkey?


----------



## nyck (Sep 16, 2006)

I just started a photo course this school year. Learning the basics!


----------

